# Turkey Breast in the Slow Cooker?



## mish (Nov 21, 2005)

I bought 2 birds - well one is a whole turkey and a turkey breast.

I'd like to cook the breast very soon in the slow cooker. My questions are:

Have you ever cooked it in a slow cooker, and how long should I cook it?

*Do you remove the skin?*

_This is really important to me, because I've always made boneless, skinless chicken breasts - and read to remove the skin as it increases the heat/temp... I also remove all fat from meat when I've cooked it in the past for the same reason._

Do you add stock/liquid?

Oh, and anyone have a good slow cooker turkey breast recipe, before I forget  TIA


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have cooked a turkey breast in a slow cooker and it came out great. I just added a sm amount of water , maybe i cup and salt and pepper. add what you like. I left the skin on. I cooked it on low as I did it during the night. Was really juicy.


----------



## Brianschef (Nov 22, 2005)

I put mine in the slowcooker, with skin and bones or boneless skinless with an entire jar of Vlasic Roasted Red Peppers.  I turn it on low for 4-5 hours for boneless, and on low for 6-7 hours for bone in.
Excellent each and every time!


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you thumper and Brian. I was concerned about the skin/fat (and the bone) in the slow cooker. Since it's okay to add a little liquid -- I might try chicken broth and add fresh herbs, garlic and onions. Or - mix the liquid with Lipton Savoury Herb & Garlic dry soup mix.


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I did it.  The turkey breast is still cooking --  it's been about 6 hours so far.  I removed some of the skin, added onions, garlic, a mixture of water and Lipton onion mushroom (dry) soup mix, sprinkled the breast with worcestershire and added a few pats of butter.  The house smells sooo good.  I just stirred in a carton of sliced mushrooms and gave it a stir.  Looks like a nice sauce on the bottom. Wish me luck.  

When it's done, I'll let it cool and put it in a covered dutch oven in the fridge till tomorrow.  Yippee... turkey sandwiches here I come.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 23, 2005)

mish, sounds great. Should make great sammies. Yummy!!


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you, thumper. I took a little taste last night and it was excellent.. and lots of shrooms. Since I'm partial to the white meat, I'll be serving it up with mashed tators (with a little shroom juice), stuffing etc, etc. It was a little more costly to buy the breast, but well worth it. Next - the big bird prep.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2005)

Way to go Mish!  You're a cook after my own heart, always trying something new, or at least new to you.  And I'm soooo happy it turned out great.  Sometimes my experiments are worth bragging about.  Sometimes I'd rather not let anyone know that I attempted something that turned out so bad.  But usually it's the former (It better be after so many years of trying new things!).  In any case, your experiment turned out great.  I just might have to try that technique.  I do love a good open-faced turkey sandwich, and with mushroom gravy...  I can taste the combination in my mind.  I wish I could taste it right now on my tongue.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

